# Have PAR meter, will travel (a little)



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I just recently got myself an Apogee QMSW-SS PAR meter, for both sun and electric light, to experiment with and help me learn. I was wondering if anyone has an established emersed plant/crypt setup near-ish to where I live wherein we could mutually arrange for me to stop by and both photograph and take readings. Perhaps trade that for a plant or two? I wanted to do this to (a) meet some of the uber-growers on here; (b) learn by observing; (c) learn by getting to trade some readings and photos of setups to help me compare; (d) get to ask some questions.

Just a thought. I live in the 18015 (E/SE PA) zip code, but also travel to 07003 (N NJ) a couple of weekends per month to visit my girlfriend.

I would prefer those who have an established setup and long-time experience. Am willing to share the photos, of course, and you get PAR readings for your own reference.

Anyone interested, perhaps it's best to p.m. me. Although it would be nice to get a discussion of whether this is of help or use to those here. In my thinking it might help discern what "low light" means to a plant, not w.p.g. or lux which are human-oriented measurements.

-Jason


----------

